# What are your horses show names?



## MangoRoX87

I love hearing everyone's horses show names

Mine are:
Dream- Zipped Pandemonia
Rosie-Sheas Rodeo Bonanza
Dusty- Dusty Mulder (kinda laaame)
And Sassy is not registered, but her show name is "Sheza Pain ND Asset"


----------



## Sunny

Sunny's registered name is My Lady Livermore, which I HATE.

So when we start to show next season, she'll be shown under Solei which is Sun in French.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck

I use Puck's racing name, Illustrious Kiss. He's a ladies man, so it really fits him.


----------



## waresbear

OOOooh, love your horse's name MyBoy, very sexy. Boring registered/show names for mine. Scotty's is Face Value & his son's is RDR Independence Day.


----------



## Lonannuniel

Kai's show name is Excalibur. Easy to say and not too punny! although I have gotten a few ' oh, like the sheath cleaner!' responses, but oh well lol


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Sunny said:


> Sunny's registered name is My Lady Livermore, which I HATE.
> 
> So when we start to show next season, she'll be shown under Solei which is Sun in French.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That one is definitely a bit cringe worthy Sunny. How did they come up with that one? 

The ones I will be showing this next season

Woodstock - Doc Woodstock
Merit - Docs Merit Badger
and possibly Missy if I join the english dark side, I will show her as - Miss De Meanor


----------



## Sunny

Tell me about it, MH! Who would want "liver" in a horse's name?

I don't have her papers on me at the moment, but I believe her grandsire is Mt. Livermore and her dam is Indy Lady, so I'm guessing they just mashed them together in some godawful combination.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans

Neither of mine are registered, but here they are:
Frankie- Second Chance 
Guinness-Gotchur Six (I've got your back, in "SEALspeak") in memory of our SEAL.


----------



## Sunny

franknbeans said:


> Guinness-Gotchur Six (I've got your back, in "SEALspeak") in memory of our SEAL.


Love it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CoppersDreamComeTrue

This summer will be my first show season with my horse Copper, and I plan on using Copper's Dream Come True for his show name


----------



## TexasBlaze

Mine are

Rosie AQHA Ima Badgers Lady
Nova JC Madame Mombo
Roman PtHA Pocos Painted Roman


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Sunny said:


> Sunny's registered name is My Lady Livermore, which I HATE.
> 
> So when we start to show next season, she'll be shown under Solei which is Sun in French.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Cute btw it's soleil ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Oh and Sandie's is Hoofprints in the Sand 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimson88

Here's mine. I didn't pick any of them they're all kinda lame, ha.

Frank- Skips Major Feature
Crimson- Oak Groves Legends Crimson Tide
Doc- Kings Magic Dr Pepper
Cinder- Midnight Cinder 
Cobalt- Canter Ridge Cobalt

And Classie isn't registered but her show name is Color Me Classic.


----------



## Sunny

Thanks for pointing out my typo, HITS. :lol:

ETA: Actually, you know what? My phone auto corrects it. For some reason it won't originally accept Soleil, and changes it to Solei which apparently is a muscle on a calf leg. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingWithSunny

Sundance - Sunny Disposition
Bella - Belle of the Ball

Sunny's registered name is Abbeyvale Sundance, but I only show locally and I don't like that so I gave him a new one, and Bella's registered name is just Bella lol.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

lol sunny, ya learn something new every day I guess!! 

And crimson, I picked out Sandie's show name, but her registered name is another story...it's "Coosa's Playgirl"...yuck!


----------



## MIEventer

Nelson's Registered and Competative Name is 

Prime Target.

I think it suits him well.


----------



## SaddleDragon

Both my horses have lame names, but they do go with the tradition of naming to show bloodlines.

Char~ Sultan's Magic Chardonnay
Cole~ Sweet Night, Real manly huh?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

MIE I just adore Nelson!


----------



## MIEventer

Thanks  I do too. He's a doll! I think Sandie is pretty darn cute too.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

We should really get them together, I think they'd make a cute couple. Sandie could just stand underneath him! ;-)


----------



## countercanter

Henry's show name is "Finders Keepers"...I didn't like his racing name (Take the Balance)...and my little retired paint Keechee's show name is "Caution Wet Paint."


----------



## SaddleDragon

Its not mine, but I just had someone tell me about a cool pony.....'shrunk when washed'
I love that!


----------



## equiniphile

Molly-Molly's Cat (Jockey club registered name)
Excel-just his JC name Excel for now, but I'm playing around with "Excelaration"
Arthur-Sir Arthur
Lenox-Lenox
Frappe-Soldier's Sassy Frappe
Lulu-Apple Dumpling
Latte-need suggestions on this one!


----------



## tbstorm

Sable- Chasing Dreams
Paso- Dancing the pasodouble(not spelt right i know but i cant remember how its spelt, my sisters horse)


----------



## eventerdrew

Gin's JC name and show name is Ginisee
My current competition horse, Demi's name is Nancy Drew


----------



## KissTheRing

I co-own these horses with my sister and mom:
Bert- Blessed Wind Annuntio - Which I absolutely hate! But we're superstitious and wont change it lol

Streak- Playboy's Golden Streak- Great great Grandson of Allen's Gold Zephyr aka Trigger Jr. (moms horse) He is a special guy! We've have him for 13 years!

Flint- Flint For Fire- Nonregistered TWH colt a Super Sweety though!

Bosco- Sultan's Super Nova- Bred from the great stud Sultan

Lady- Lady's Streling Gray


----------



## Spyder

MangoRoX87 said:


> I love hearing everyone's horses show names



Wingman


----------



## blue eyed pony

Monty is Bawara Riverdance... I take it Bawara is the farm prefix. He is registered so I can't really change it, and I actually like the Riverdance part, but nobody can pronounce the Bawara part!

And Satin is Sweet Nothings at the moment, but she is unregistered at present. I am looking at getting her a colour rego so she will be either Sweet Nothings or A Touch of Class, depending on what's available. I personally kinda like A Touch of Class though, can you imagine?? "and so-and-so enters the ring with A Touch of Class..."

I ride jumpers so the PA is quite often used at the more important shows and sometimes even the smaller ones. Forgive me for thinking about how epic I would sound entering the jumper ring with a touch of class


----------



## FSHjumper

My mare is unregistered and I bought her with the name Twilight....which I quickly changed ( I love the books, but no thanks!) so I named her Sophie as a tribute to someone and then came up with "Simply Sophisticated" as her show name. 

In the past ive had "A lil Unruly" and "Deviant Behavior" as show names. Both unregistered. My registerd mares name is Fairah Val which is boring so, depending on the discipline, her name could be "Leap of Faith" although ill probably only do that if she goes into a jumping discipline. Im leaning towards Dressage as I watch her progress through training so im thinking maybe something with finesse, essence, or whimsical in the name since shes so darn graceful. Maybe something like "Fairahs Whimsical Romance" who knows yet, I have until next year to figure something out!

I have decided that the next foal I buy will most likely be named chaos  with the show name of deviant behavior, or possibly taboo with the show name forbiddenly irresistable. If I buy a filly I might change the barn name to something more feminine though.


----------



## breezy17

Diesel's registered name is I.M. Win Fortune... I'm not a huge fan, but it reflects his lineage (Wind Fortune). I mainly don't like the I.M. part.. it stands for the place where he was born, but it's always read as "I'm"!


----------



## Monty77

I'll be showing Freddy, my Arab, under his registered name El Yusafir, which mean the journey. And my QH Sox under his registered name Sun Frost Dude.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2BigReds

Sock is AQHA Olenas Smokin Sox. I actually kinda like it.


----------



## BravadoThePony

My boy's barn name is Buddy and his show name is Bravado.
Some of the other show names at my barn, just for kicks
Tricky - Diamond in the Rough
Belle - Tinkerbell
Jack - Jumping Jack Flash
Destiny - Because of Destiny


----------



## Amber and Mac

My horse's show names areee;

Mac - Story Stepper (His old show name. We just use mac now since we just do gymkhana.. laid back!)
Beau - My Golden Beauty
Sin - Syncirat (I hate it. The people can NEVER pronounce it right! It's pronounced Sin-sir-at)
Blue - Obviously Vindictive (I don't really like it either..)
China - Chinadoll (Cute..)
Butter - (Buttermilk.) 


As you can see...Most of our horse's names or nicknames comes from their show names haha.


----------



## jxclass19

My Horse CJ's is Captain Jack
Rosco and Sparty don't have them.

My moms Horses
Oatie-IOALOT [Pronounced I owe alot]
Indy- Indago Ghost Rider
Rosie-My Eternal Rose
Aspen-Driftwoods Aspen
Misty- Lil' Miss Thang


----------



## FreeDestiny

The Queen of all boring names right here. 

Destiny - Free Destiny.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HarleyWood

well my two ill be showing next year are...
Flash - Mccues Flashy Warrior.
Cody (not Registered) still thinking.

my QH retired 13 year old Harley aka Ten Bar Harleywood


----------



## Courtney

If I show Vanna, her show name will be her registered name. Luckily, it's a good one - Star Pattern.


----------



## fresh paint girl

My horse's show name is Sexy Man.... I totally did not name him :shock:

I call him Sir most of the time though.


----------



## hillree

Bliss isn't registered and we haven't started showing yet, but I already have her name picked out.  It'll be Peanut Butter Bliss.


----------



## Duren

I have several ideas for my unregistered mare. I'm a huge music nerd, so most are album or song titles.

The Autumn Effect - from the band 10 Years
Vena Sera - from the band Chevelle

Le Fin du Monde or Le Fin Absolue du Monde - french for "The end of the world, or The absolute end of the world. My mare is from Canada...so french...canadian...


I have some other ideas too...too many to list. I wish I could use a different name at each show.


----------



## CCBella

Mine have very boring show names since they are currently only showing under their registered names

Bella - Cosy Creek Annabelle
Mia - Sez Mia

Might think up something more interesting once they're both going under saddle


----------



## HorseSavvy

Moon's is Danjo Regale Locomotion...Okay so his sire was Regale Victory, so I see where the "Regale" part came in, but Locomotion? What? His dame was Mary Dee Tara, so this makes no sense...And the Danjo part, I believe, is the first names of the breeder, which I still find a bit odd...I don't know, it's not my favorite, but I guess it isn't terrible.


----------



## Tanami

The Boys:
Arabec Extravaganza "Ex"
Ichycoo Roc "Ish"

The Girls:
Deep Fields Gidget "Raine"
Sheza Hustlin Honey "Honey"
Coolawanya Kateer "Kitty"
Tanilba Tehala Escapade "Haley"
Noran Karmell "Kami"
Annnd...I'll add my new girl, who doesn't arrive until the end of the year/early next -Tamara Bar Del Kimberley "Kimmy" 

The Youngstock:
Tanami Mr Squiggle "Squiggle"
Tanami Vote For Me "Pedro"
Tanami Excellent Hand "Joker" (pending)
Lazy T Mirrameeka Hustle "Meeka" (pending)
And "Bandit" who I haven't decided on a show name for...his parents are 'Raine' and 'Ex'


----------



## LoveStory10

My girls show under their names - Love Story and Silver Sabre, because I think their names are nicer than any show name I could possibly come up with lol  :lol:


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Please do not ask. I have no idea why this is her show name, named before I got her.
Casey- GS Captiviation


----------



## rbarlo32

My guys names most are boring as they weren't named by me
The registered shetlands
Mara - Muness Mara (mara means night mare in shetland dilect)
Eydis - Gerratoun Eydis
Gayle - Pund Gayle
Kerry - Kerry of Pinehoulland
Lealea - Belmont of Lorenzo
Naipy - Napier of Belmont
Star - Grindins Shooting Star
Bruie - Braebister Brootis
Ricky - Enrique of St Ninian
(Muness, Gerratoun, Pund, Pinehoulland, Belmont, Braebister, Grindins, St Ninian are all stud preffixs (farm names.))

And prince who is registered with CHAPuk (Coloured horse and pony uk)
Prince - Molly's Prince Charming

Molly if just registered with the horse passport agency which is just a plain pass port agency as by law they all have to have a passport

She is just molly and don't plan to show her any time soon


----------



## DrumRunner

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> and possibly Missy if I join the english dark side, I will show her as - Miss De Meanor


Ohhh I LOVE it! 

I just use their registered names..

Nikki - Nu Kinda Nic
Hickory - Papa Hickory Doc
Lark - Land Oh Lark


----------



## rocky pony

I don't show yet and I can't decide if I should show Merry under her registered name Nevadas Evening Star or her full barn name Merrigold.
Her registered name is lovely but sort of impersonal IMO, and I mean, she IS a golden horse...


----------



## VanillaBean

Grace - Storm Survivor (her Reg. name) I really like this name because of all she has been through. Her life has been a storm and she has survived. 

Sheena - Vanillabean (I made it up =P)

Johnny - Tivio's Black Gold (Reg. name; probably will never show him...maybe some little game shows or something)


----------



## MyLittleHunter

I really like both my boy's show names. <3 Dallas is registered with the APHA; Shaymus's show name is just what he's been shown as his whole life. lol.

Dallas - Maxs Midnight Moon 

Shaymus - Shays Rebellion


----------



## kmoore84

Here is goes

George my NSH- Air Force One
Special PB Arab-D special Edition
Major NSH- JS A Major Playor
Sox PB arab-WD Desert Sox
Trick PB arab stallion- Trick or Treat


----------



## stacysills02

my horse name 2 bits - Memorizied. not sure if i like it yet


----------



## MoodIndigo

Indigo/Indy is Mood Indigo in the show ring!

I think the name, In the Nude is the funniest thing though...

"And here's Gillian riding In the Nude....." LOL


----------



## fresh paint girl

MoodIndigo said:


> Indigo/Indy is Mood Indigo in the show ring!
> 
> I think the name, In the Nude is the funniest thing though...
> 
> "And here's Gillian riding In the Nude....." LOL


 
LOL thats like mine only mine would be 
Here's Jessica riding A Sexy Man!


----------



## Chio

Babes is JC Obviously A Babe, I love it


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Honey's race name was ridiculous - Lively Belle. So thankful I don't have to carry that over into the ring. So for showing purposes, Honey is *Lovebug*. 
She gets called Honey Bee all the time... so it suited ^_^


----------



## Laures

He's registered as Quebell des Bruyeres so i keep it that way.
He's a BWB,his dad is a SF so that's way it sounds so french,haha.


----------



## IslandWave

Mine aren't registered, so I got to make up their show names. 

Accidentally In Love
Naturally Sadie


----------



## ellygraceee

Barcoo is simply Barcoo in the showring. I do believe his registered name could be Croydon Knight, which I don't like as much as Barcoo anyway. 
Toby is Turbo Drive. 
Joe is WhoIsJoeStarr.
Maggie is Simply Hocus Pocus.


----------



## notfartofall

mine are : 
Daisy : Dutch magic
Recko : ElCid
West: Westwood  x


----------



## sarahkgamble

Shamrock isn't registered, so I got to pick a show name for when we do start showing.  It will be Celtic Treasure. Because "Shamrock" is Irish (Celtic), and he's my treasure! <3


----------



## DejaVu

My gelding's shown under Lost In Austen.

His registered name is too original and girly.


----------



## ladybugsgirl

I am still trying to find the perfect show name for my horse. I haven't been able to come up with anything.


----------



## Eclipse295

My horse is going to be ether Anything But Ordinary or Admit to Nothing.


----------



## PerchiesKisses

Nikki goes under his registered name: In Land


----------



## brackenbramley

Bracken my old show jumper jumped as Trewerney Bay  welsh name is Trefeas Cymru Bach (means trefeas (prefix) little welsh in welsh CUTE
Bramley my ex racer is Elegant Apple which i love and think suits her  was her racing name now doing dressage  
My beautiful welsh section D, i lost this year  i showed to county level was called Merddog Muffin HOW EMBARRESSING LOL :0 oh did riding club as Stalight Express which was a private joke with my family as he pulled like a train xc lol x


----------



## OTTB

I chose the name Grant for my new gelding after Carey Grant. He's not registered so his fancy pantsy full name is Take a Chance. I chose it because the woman I bought him from called him Chance, and he was a slaughter house baby saved from the butcher. 

Harry (named after Harrison Ford) is an ottb and his registered name is Ragin Run. I'm debating using him in dressage so the name doesn't really sound elegant, but since I 'gave' him to my husband, Clark has decided he's interested in endurance riding. I think Ragin Run fits perfectly with his plans!


----------



## PonyGuru

Indy isn't registered but her show name is Golden Girl


----------



## myhorsehasmentalissues

Frankly My Dear (think gone with the wind)
Cattywampus (bratty pony)


----------



## Jumper4ever

Barn name: Allegro show nameut the Hammer Down (bode miller/baby huey)
Barn name:Coach show name: Al Jamal (the beauty in arabic)
Barn name: Abby show name: dream girl (fits her perfectly, she is truly a dream girl)
Barn name: Moses or Mo show name: Just say "Mo" or Mochie


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Relan's show name is Royal Relanpago and Relana's show name is Royal Relana Lugano. The royal in the front is a thing that at the time the barn was doing to all the horses that were born at the farm. I haven't decided whether I will take it off or not.


----------



## HorseyyGal

My horses racing name was Across the Border, because he was literally taken across the border to race! :lol: This is his registered name too so we just kept it as his show name  Has a ring to it methinks


----------



## MyLittleHunter

Already shared my horse's show names, but thought I'd share some of my friend's horse's names.

All Hands On Tootsie -Tootsie
GetDown Tonight - Splash
Adorable Truckee -Diesel
Hot Rockin Rickie - Rickie 
Jamie Leigh Weed - Jamie
Miss Executive Skip Bar - Skippy


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Jake's is 'Mr. Invincible' which fits him pretty well. =)

When I showed a horse I used to own named Jessie (Registered name was Jessie's Red Jet) we put him down as 'Sir Price' (Say it out loud..sounds like Surprise) and my friend had 'Miss. Behaving' for her mare. =D


----------



## blue eyed pony

I've shared mine but my friend's 2yo QH gelding is Docs Cool Gambler (not 100% on the spelling of the 'cool' part though) and he is out of Sunbees Cool Jessie. Can't remember the sire's name but they bred him. The gelding is Gambler and the mare was Jessie.

They also have Violet whose registered name is Amelia's Delight (from a stud that has some horses with seriously messed up names so I think she's lucky) and Jazz whose registered name I don't know.


----------



## musicalmarie1

Ginger is Impressive Wild Angel
Duncan is Happy Go Lucky

My dogs have "show names" too haha
Sabrina is Treasured Little Valentine
Ruby is The Jubilee Gem


----------



## faye

Reeco is Chevet Painted Warrior
Pride is Larkfield Pride
Stan was Ballinasloe Hero
Harvey is Harvest Moon II
Rian was Theobald Centurian


----------



## paintluver

Romeo is Careless Whisper
Demi is In Denial
Cecil is Itsa Easy
and
Kodee is Kodiak arrest


----------



## Duren

Kodiak Arrest is really cute!


----------



## SeaShell

Penny- Everyone's Paycheck
Tally- Colour me Curious

I'm loving all of the show names on here! Some are so good! In the summer I competed against a tiny little pony whose name was "evil munchkin" and I know of a gray mini whose show name is "marshmallow on fire". Pony names are the best ahah


----------



## feistymomma

My show horse from back in the day (he is now retired), his registered name is Mr. Sure Silver, but I just call him Roany since he is a red roan. My new OTTB's name is Laureano, but we call him Reno.


----------



## Roperchick

THEIRONS SMOOTH AND WIDE- Josie
Red Hot Chile Peppers- Red
Miss Brown Sugar- Sugar
Charlie--------Charlie hahahahah


----------



## draftgrl

The arab I had "Doc" his reg. name was Size Matters
And now Traum, I havent decided if I'll give him a show name!


----------



## justjump

Mooses show name is Stellar Moves  great change considering his original registered name when he was 2 was something really stupid...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PonyGuru

Indy's show name is Golden Girl


----------



## goldrushx

Harvey's is Gold Rush (cos Harvey's dead common so gotta spice it up a bit ;] )
Wasan hasn't been out with me yet, but as that's his passport name and his racing name, he'll probs just be Wasan, as it's uncommon yet simple. It means drowsiness in Hindu. Pahaa!!xx


----------



## CLaPorte432

Worlds Chilly Filly.


----------



## blush

Robbie's is Rock Steady.
I guess cause he's grey like a rock... XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jacksmama

Legend's Captain Jack
He has eye liner like Johnny Depp in the Pirate's movies.


----------



## blue eyed pony

I remembered a couple others 

I had Shimmer of Mischief - Edward, little grey Welsh (oh how I love pony show names)
and Supreme Moonlight - Latte, 15.1 bay Standie

and a REALLYYY lame one was my mum's old TB mare Sugar. Her racing name...
Our Red Sister. UGHH. She was BAY.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

When Aires and I start showing (hopefully this coming summer in the W/T classes at the local schooling show), he will be Buenos Aires, because of his blaze being in the shape of South America. I'm kind of playing around with different ideas, though. I like Buenos Aires, but there are a few others I like as well...


----------



## becca289

My horse registered name is Kistler's Dyer Time
After his Sire Doc Kistler & his **** Big Flossie Time .


----------



## cooperandsandy717

My eventer Cooper is the biggest dork and is always doing stupid things so I show him under "I R Genius".. It suits him well and I didn't like his registered name Purple Pirate but purple is our cross country color..


----------



## sierrams1123

I CAN NOT STAND my mare registered name, its so bland....."Had A Penney".

Her mothers name was Scat Penney and her fathers name was Had A Quincy Jack, with those names and all of her other lines I just think they could have come up with something better, but her name mixed with my baby daddy prospects turn up some very catchy names 

Like a stud I like name Nonstop Locomotion. If I breed them I would name the baby "Had Two Scat Nonstop". (NO STEALING PLEASE)


----------



## PintoTess

Frostinoss


----------



## Can He Star

Can He Star


----------



## MangoRoX87

My friend's mare is "Katies Got a Gun"..we thought we should breed her to a horse we saw who's name was Gangsta so that way her foal could be "Gangsta gotta gun"


----------



## SportHorseHeaven

My horses are:

Ariel is archangel Light grey sports horse
Cassidy......is hopalong cassidy Dark Grey Irish Sports Horse
Bob is Bobalicious .. My first ever horse a Heavyweight Cob

not the most exciting names! but they do suit the horses


----------



## DuffyDuck

Duffy is

DUN DUN DUN

Duffy32.
If I want it changing, I need to pay! a lot...


----------



## Deej

My mare is.... "Esperanza Prima Mia"...[ESPY]... and loosely translated mean.. My Fine Happiness... and the filly is,... Mia Alyana de Corriador.. {Aly].. Which means... My Beautiful Girl of Corriador's.... (Cory is her sire...)


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

DuffyDuck said:


> Duffy is
> 
> DUN DUN DUN
> 
> Duffy32.
> If I want it changing, I need to pay! a lot...


Very original :wink: 

I paid out the rear to change Woodstock's, they let the AQHA pick, it was not so great. Now if I can just keep his rotten butt sound and get him in the show pen it might have been worth it.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Paha. As original as they come. I liked my old horse's name.. Do It Again


----------



## paintsrule2

AJ - Hesa Special Hotrod
Stella - Because Ima Diva
Mea - Imagine Mea Hotrod

All three are registered APHA


----------



## SorrelHorse

Rebel - Kritik Rebellion (Debate nerd reference ftw)
Selena - Leana Little
Bailey - Baileys With a Twist
Jester - Jesters Cowboy
Ruger - Exclusive Gunshow


----------



## Roberto

Dandy 8 yr. old Appendix Qtrhorse mare - (Tee J Dandy Jack x Stan's Colleen) Dandy's Lil Jewel
Pistol - 3yr. old Morgan TB cross (OM Jacob Ash x Soy La Una) One Sensational Figure


----------



## DressageIsToDance

It's taken me forever to decide on a final choice for Amber's show name. I hate her registered name...Amberhaze Woman...even though it's my screen name everywhere but here I think (why? who knows!).

Queen of Diamonds. I had a lot of clever, witty little things thought up that just don't fit her. She's got a prissy, sassy personality. Her nickname has been Princess Mare for a looong time. So it fits perfect.


----------



## Tianimalz

Heres one for everyones laugh.
The day I brought Indie home, her original name was Stormy... but I really didn't want that because I already knew like two other Stormys LOL... so three of my friends pressed me for a whole day to name her after one of them. I ended up naming her after all three :rofl:

Deleme Indian Rebel :rofl: :rofl: It sounds so stupid, but it was the only way I could get their nick names of Del, Eme and Rebel in there, while still keeping the "Indie" I had wanted.


----------



## Arksly

Here are mine! Nothing too exciting...


Jesse - Comanche
Kitty - Ticket To Ride


----------



## Brighteyes

Baby Girl's is Flash of Lightening. 

Yes. Lightning is spelled wrong on her papers. *facepalm* 

Light_*e*_ning means "to make something lighter", not "those pretty sparkle strips in the air", as was intended.


----------



## SugarPlumLove

Sugar is Artificial Sweetner though it's not registered since she was a rescue.


----------



## Quixotic

Smoke's APHA registered name is Designers Silly Smoke, which I think is ridiculous. I've only taken him to 2 schooling shows so far, & he was shown as Designer Smoke.
I will eventually be registering him with USEA, & I'm toying with giving him the name Avada Kedavra (because 1. his star looks like a wizard hat, 2. I used the money I received from almost dying in a car accident to buy him, & 3. I have an actual lightning bolt scar on my forehead from that accident.)

See? Wizard hat!


----------



## MangoRoX87

Quixotic said:


> Smoke's APHA registered name is Designers Silly Smoke, which I think is ridiculous. I've only taken him to 2 schooling shows so far, & he was shown as Designer Smoke.
> I will eventually be registering him with USEA, & I'm toying with giving him the name Avada Kedavra (because 1. his star looks like a wizard hat, 2. I used the money I received from almost dying in a car accident to buy him, & 3. I have an actual lightning bolt scar on my forehead from that accident.)
> 
> See? Wizard hat!


OMG! That name would be perfect!!


----------



## equiniphile

Hmm, what do you guys think of Soleil Rouge ("Red Sun") for my boy? He's a lot redder when he's not all wet from a bath :lol:


----------



## princecharming

welll, currently my guy is 
stratford(EW) with a barn name of prince
BUTTT
hes really peppy so i would like to change it to
miles(cause i LOVEE that name) with a show name of "All Smiles"


----------



## mudpie

Mudpie is The Studly Mudly


----------



## gingerscout

I dont show but Ginger(snaps) registered name is u must be kiddin.. no joke spelled that way and all

you is spelled with a u hate autocorrect


----------



## BarrelRacer95

My Barrel horse is Adios Cody. Tryin to figure one out for my western pleasure horse. His name is Swipper but want a show name haha


----------



## blue eyed pony

^ pics? maybe we can help.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Swipper Dupper! 
Like..swiffer duster...but with P's..lol


----------



## gingerscout

MangoRoX87 said:


> Swipper Dupper!
> Like..swiffer duster...but with P's..lol


 I like that... unique but funny


----------



## BarrelRacer95

Heres where i am getting him ready for costume class haha. Other one was a few years ago. He is a 15.2 hand appendix gelding. bay. very sweet natured.! Cant wait to hear what names yuo guys have.!


----------



## chaseranya

My mare is Lucky Miss Lady. I call her my Mercedes.


----------



## drafts4ever

My friesian is Lestat De Lioncourt 
my Gypsy Drum is Kirov's Irish Legacy
my Clydesdale Northwest Arrows Caleigh


----------



## SueOnlineEquine

My boys show name is "Diamond Dew Argyle" but he is known as Dewy or Blueboy generally, ... unless he's being a pain then it is Ratbag, turdburger, ... but thankfully it isn't very often.


----------



## jenainy

My Half Arab named Imp is known as Rhythm N Rhyme in the show ring, and the AHA registry


----------



## itsmeaghan

Stryker's Flight


----------



## attackships

Faithful Heart, (Arab/Saddlebred) her daughter's name is Faith's Jewel.


----------



## Huntergirl1127

Heinekens is shadow hunter.... I might change it later in but that's his registered name on the track!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almond Joy

My friends are.... 
Savannah- Accidentally On Purpose
Griffin (Vanna's son)- The Village Idiot ( LOL )


----------



## OuttatheBlue

Haha some of those are really funny!

My horse's Paint show name is Outta the Blue, his Pinto name is Dolly's Thunderbolt. I like his paint name better


----------



## Adenfire

Our 1 Large (real) horse is Crown Command, barn name Red...he's a 15 hand QH..what kinda name is that???
and the little guys.
Dabaras Cajun Flash (Cajun, or Poppa) 27 inch Miniature Stallion
Thorn and Thistle's Celtic Queen (Maggie, Beast woman) 40ish inch Shetland/mini
My gelding is Dabaras Little Red Fox (FOXY) which is funny cuz clipped down to show he's almost completely grey (silver bay roan)


----------



## Moei

my horse is registered as Spanish Skipa Blue but his show name is Cisco's Lucky Chance!!
my friends horse Legacy is not registered but in the shows his namae is Road Runners Lagacy because he has firecrackers in his butt!


----------



## SunnysMum

My horse's barn name is Sunny, but his show name is Summer Eclipse (=


----------



## minihorse927

Let's see here, I have
Barn name - Registered as
Mouse - Caldwells Look Me In The Eye
Whinney - MRJJ Mini Driver
Buck - M&N Lucky Buck
Micah(like Mick Jaggar, he had big lips and no hips as a foal)THS IMA Midnight Rolling Stone
Tempe - KSB Betsy Girl (I hate this name)
Brea - Lakeview's Brea
Alli - MVR Allis Chalmers


----------



## Penguin30

Tilly, T, Teadles = Spruce Lane Tilly


----------



## ponygirl813

my adorable part arab... FLiratious!


----------



## busysmurf

Odie = Hias First Beau
Dally = Dally (will probably get changed to "MARE:evil:!!" When I start riding her, LOL

(his dam had 27 fillies before she had him!!) Talk about keep trying till you get a boy!


----------



## pastrychef

my girl Ayla's showname ( can be registered but i don't think iam gonna bother) is Crimson's Painted Puzzle Piece


----------



## shandasue

these are not my horses but the horses i will be showing this summer(they are a good friends)
joker- generaters(sp?) nuthing but a joker
moonshine- generaters magic moonshine
speed- generaters supreme speed
ace-generaters platnum ace (sire of the 3 above)
i cant remember memorys show name, i think its only a memory or nuthin but a memory, somthing like that... 
memory is a saddlebred and the other four are TWH
i might not actually show all of them but deffinately joker, his first show was this past summer and he done amazing. he was doing really good in his first class but he threw a shoe about halfway through but we got it back on and he got third place in another class
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sckamper

I had a little Saddlebred paint cross I called "Crescent moon"
Then my TW/Belgium cross was called "Heza Readhead"
My QH is "Principle Wynnings"
and her baby is "Added Investment"

Although I think my favorite name was this little LOUD paint pony named "Turn up the volulme"


----------



## Diggypie

The horse I used to work with was lovingly known as Blue and his showname was Tombstone....Tombstone was a rather fitting name for him for how he acted sometimes.


----------



## PaintMare

My paint mare's barn name is Miss Priss. Her registered name is Berich Destiny Moon. And my rescued ottb's barn name is Rachel...and her race name is Rachels Wild. I don't know if I'm going to use her race name for showing this year. I like the name IMMA Wild Girl for a show name. Because it goes with her race name.


----------



## tlkng1

Let's see..through the years.
First horse was simple...Diamond which reflected the perfectly shaped white diamond on his forehead. Second horse was a roan appy with a blanket over his hip that had colors like cream, brown, orangey...I called him Storm as a barn name and Autumn Storm for show as the blanket reminded me of fall leaves blowing around in the wind. Third horse ws also simple..she was Katie  Then there was Balla Bay, a school horse, then Parris. The race name for the TB I lost a few months back was Rize (pronounced Ree-zay) so a friend came up with the show name of Rize's Reflection buthis barnname was Linus (he had a perfectly formed calligraphic L on his forehead. The race name for my current horse was/is Foot Work, however, I went with my Scottish background and call him Highland Chief. His barn name is Paddy, short for Padraic, the gaelic form of Patrick.


----------



## MangoRoX87

27?! That seems a bit outrageous...if she started breeding at 4, that would have put her at well over thirty of she foaled every year....that's messed up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr

We use their Registered Names....

JJ- Jetbkus Imafrenchman
Scrat- Flash N Dash Biankus
Polly- RJ Bug N Me


----------



## Fudgelove

I have one horse 
Fudge's show name is Ima Chocoholic its super cute!


----------



## xJumperx

Okie doke here...
My Arab Mare-
Diamond - Tiny Diamond Dancer (Made this name 
Oats - Feelin Da Grain (Registered name, AQHA - didn't make this one. Was a Barrel Racer, now retired)
Pumpernickle - Pumpernickle p Doesn't show 
Cowboy - Just Call Me Cowboy (We get him this Sat.!! )(Didn't make this one, registered w/ Jockey Club)


----------



## stacysills02

So i figured id ask cuz of the show names. ok so when i show should i tell them to say stacy riding memoized or stacy riding 2Bits. 2bits is what i call him and he knows that name but memorized is his registed name what do u think?


----------



## MangoRoX87

I always use registered names unless my horse doesn't have one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fringe

George's show name is Gentleman George, he's my favorite horse.


----------

